# Besoin d'aide avec l'installation de gentoo 1.4rc1 ...

## Le Ouinhin Pervers

Salut à tous !

J'ai un petit problème avec gentoo lors de l'installation: 

Je dispose d'un modem speedtouch usb (la raie verte), et à partir de la s'enchaine les problèmesq ! JJe dispose actuellemnt de la mandrake, donc j'au fait un mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/mandrake .

Je me retrouce donc sur la partition mandrake. je complie les drivers necessaires à la speedtouch.

Cela me donne les commandes modem_run ppoa2 et ppoa3. Et quand je veux lancer modem_run (qui charge le microcode), il me dit ADSL modem not found, check your /prov//bus/usb/devices .

J'ai essaye les commandes suivantes :

modprobe ppp_generic, ppp_synctty n_hdlc (marche pas cella-la, mount -t subdevfs none /proc/bus/usb. Sans succés.

En fait c'est l'interface usb qui a l'air d'être mal gérée. N'étant pas un pro, je ne sais donc plus quoi faire.

Merci à tout ceux qui me viendront en aide.

Sur ce,

Le Ouinhin Pervers

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour que ta gentoo supporte correctement l'USB du speedtouch tu dois activer ça dans ton noyau

```
    <M>/<*> Support for USB (CONFIG_USB)

    <*> Preliminary USB device filesystem (CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS)

    <M> UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support (CONFIG_USB_UHCI)

    <M> UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support (CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT)

    <M> OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support (CONFIG_USB_OHCI) 

```

Chez moi ça fonctionne nickel, pas de raison que ça foire chez toi...  :Wink: 

----------

## Le Ouinhin Pervers

Merci de m'avoir repondu.

Mais je suis un peu newbie dans la complilation du noyau, etc(je n'ai installe qu'une mandrake jusqu'a maintenant).Donc comment je fais pour activer ca dans le noyau?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## px

faut lire la doc d'install de la gentoo...

tu lance l'interface de configuration du noyau par make menuconfig

ensuite pour mettre l'option dans le noyau tu va sur l'option et appuye dur 'y'. pour le mettre en module faut appuyer sur 'm'. si l'option est selectionnée en module, il va y avoir un M devant, sinon si c'est en kernel, ce sera une etoile.

Il faut bien lire la documentation car la gentoo necessite 2/3 options obligatoire dans le kernel pour fonctionner.

----------

## Le Ouinhin Pervers

Je sais qu'il faut la lire !

Je l'ai même imprimé.

Mais au moment de faire emerge sync ca marche pas (puisque pas de connection). Pour cela j'ai telecharge l'arbre de protage que j'ai mis dans /usr/portage. Mais au moment de faire emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources il trouve pas le packetage patches-quelque chose. Je l'ai telecharge,  mais je ne sais pas ou il faut le mettre. Et ca serait quand meme plus simple si la connection marchait ...

----------

## px

essaye peut-etre avec les vanilla-source, ce sont les kernels non patchés... cela evitera le problem. Pour patcher un kernel il faut faire un truc avec la commande patch (cat fichier | patch si mes souvenirs sont exacts) mais le plus simple est de prendre un vanilla-source.

----------

## Tucs

il faut utiliser la doc anglaise pas la doc française!

Sur la doc anglaise ils expliquent comment config le modem en vu de l'installation.

----------

## Le Ouinhin Pervers

Mais j'ai la doc anglaise !

Et tout ce qu'il y a c'est une installation par pppoe ou par reseau local !

Or moi je dois absolument chrager le microcode de mon modem avec modem_run. Or ca na marche pas, l'usb ne marchant pas.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Si tu as un réseau local, évidemment c'est le pied. Moi j'ai fait comme ça en tout cas.

Mais normalement, avec les options que j'ai indiquées plus haut activées, ça doit fonctionner sans problême.

Qu'est ce qu'il te renvoie comme erreur modem_run?

Si c'est un truc du genre "USB not found", il faut que tu modifies ton noyau (avec make menuconfig) puis tapes :

```
$ make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

$ cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

Puis ensuite redémarres la machine.

Normalement en tapant mount tu devrais avoir une ligne du genre :

```
$ mount

[...]

usbdevfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw)
```

et là normalement c'est bon.

Si tu vois pas cette ligne, tape simplement

```
$ mount -t usbdevfs usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb
```

Et là ton modem devrait pouvoir être reconnu...

Voilà, en espérant t'avoir aidé...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Evidemment dans ce que j'ai indiqué, il faut avoir les sources, et là pas d'autre moyen que de les récupérer autre part et de les mettre sur ton disque dur...

Si tu as Windows d'installé sur ton ordi et qu'il est en FAT32, tu dois certainement pouvoir monter la (ou les) partitions qu'il faut et aller récupérer les sources sur ta partition Windows...

Bon courage!

----------

## Le Ouinhin Pervers

Non mais ne m'insulte pas non plus !

Windows=BEURK !!!

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Sinon comme dit plus haut j'ai la mandrake et j'ai deja reussi à la monter.

En tout cas merci de me soutenir !

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Seulement sous Windows, le modem s'installe tout seul   :Wink: 

Bon c'est de la mauvaise foi, je suis d'accord...

Mais à ce moment là, prends les sources de Gentoo sous mandrake et monte ton disque mandrake pour les récupérer...

----------

